# Is this OK? Tube Amp Send into Small Combo amp input?



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a Hybrid Head (Tube Pre-amp) and the Power amp section is flaky. Is taking the signal from the "send" from the effects loop and going straight into the input of a small Combo with no effects loop a bad idea?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The send is probably a line level signal, so it's a little different from the normal instrument level signal your combo usually sees at it's input. It'll work though, no worries. If the combo has a return or a power amp in, plug in there.


----------

